# Bagging system comparability question



## 91yj4x4 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi all,
Ive got an STX38 model # moostxb139268 and am curious if a Powerflo48 model # gxopfcb301056 will hook up to it?

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks!
W


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you, but welcome to the forum.


----------

